# DC Anti-War Rally/Protest Photos



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

This was my first PJ assignment for my college newspaper I actually looked forward too.. I've been wanting to cover a protest for a long time.

First... save your stupid hippy comments to yourself, I did this with my potential photojournalism career in mind, so I don't want to hear it. I've already had another forum take out their angst on me.

Just wanted to get that out of the way.. now on with the pics!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I I got to see rev. jesse jackson, I was going to talk to him, but some raging c*nt from cnn pretty much pushed me out of the way. I got her back by walking in front of her camera man to take this shot. Bitch.









He took off to go speak right after talking to her.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Rev. Jesse Jackson and Cindy Sheehan. There were a ton of people in the frontstage media are and I couldnt get too great of an angle, but I was close enough to take these at about 65-70mm.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

kinda disappointed about this one, I took pics of them burning this flag and just as I readjusted my finger on the shutter this guy goes to stomp on it.. I missed his boot completely connecting with it by about half a second.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm not sure what this dude was on about.. but he was pissed whatever it was. I thought he was going to fight the cops out front of the white house.







So I snapped my pics and jumped back out of his way.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

and this last one for now...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

cant forget this one either..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

those are great pics Drew. they capture the different aspects of the rally.

but i just have one thing to add...

look at all the protestors!? they all look like sickly vegans...i think stopping eating meat makes ppl feel the urge to protest things that they know they have no power over...they all look like crazy Green Peace ppl.

but it looks like you got some real keepers for your portfolio.

lol...i just saw the "Just another Fruit for Peace" sign...lol.

and the "the only Bush i trust is my own..." i like that one









LMFAO @ the angry guy!!!lol.

he looks really angry!!







i wonder who shat in his wheaties???


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I like the second to last pic the best









question tho: how do you people feel when you take pictures of them? do you ask them first? do they get mad if you dont ask?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Fido said:


> I like the second to last pic the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At event's like this most people don't care and usually pose as soon as they see me start to frame up the shot.. I generally don't ask permission unless I should, and this isnt one of those times I really should waste my time doing it or I would miss alot of good shots.. it's easier to apologize then to get permission anyway.

I did take some pics of some park police on horses and I asked them first, mostly because I lost my press pass by then and I generally try and be nice to cops incase something breaks out they are more willing to let you across their lines if they know you are press/friendly.

I was covering a welcome back party for my school, I did alot of asking before shooting because the crowd there is more shy and less photogenic, so if they know I'm taking pics of them they are prepared for it and don't get pissed. In situations like that i need to get names also, so I usually ask and have them write their name down at the same time.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Dude, those pics are amazing!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice pics. Damn hippies :rasp:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> Dude, those pics are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dido, good job Drew


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Drew said:


> Rev. Jesse Jackson and Cindy Sheehan. There were a ton of people in the frontstage media are and I couldnt get too great of an angle, but I was close enough to take these at about 65-70mm.
> [snapback]1206759[/snapback]​














Drew said:


> kinda disappointed about this one, I took pics of them burning this flag and just as I readjusted my finger on the shutter this guy goes to stomp on it.. I missed his boot completely connecting with it by about half a second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What national flag is that? I have an idea.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Whoa, super hotties! I trust their bushes too!

Great pix all around!



Drew said:


> and this last one for now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Bunch of Fukin Commie's


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> Bunch of Fukin Commie's
> [snapback]1206837[/snapback]​


wtf man...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> Bunch of Fukin Commie's
> [snapback]1206837[/snapback]​


Kickass pics Drew.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Dont get him started!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> Bunch of Fukin Commie's
> [snapback]1206837[/snapback]​


he stated before you saw the pix to keep negative comments to yourself, please do so. Amazing pix, "only bush i trust is my own"..#1!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

User said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Rev. Jesse Jackson and Cindy Sheehan. There were a ton of people in the frontstage media are and I couldnt get too great of an angle, but I was close enough to take these at about 65-70mm.
> ...


why the







?









It's an Israelie flag.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the comments.









Except this guy.. I'm going to send him a few loose gaboon vipers in the mail.











syrus410 said:


> Bunch of Fukin Commie's
> [snapback]1206837[/snapback]​


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Y all the hostility? I cant state my opinion. If that is not possible then there must be some commie's in here. This is america right?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

I also wasnt refering to anyone in here. I was talking about the protesters. I wasnt attacking Drew at all


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

That's not the point. I said to keep stupid comments to yourself. I don't want this thread getting derailed because every little f*cking kid on pfury thinks they understand the world and want to correct everyones political views and beat a dead horse over and over again. Enough threads get derailed with that sh*t, keep it in those threads. It's exactly those kind of comments that get the ball rolling.

I guess I'm a commie for not giving a f*ck about your brain dead opinion then huh?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

and seriously, if you have no comment about the actual content in the thread, get the f*ck out of it.

thank you to everyone who commented. I appreciate feedback and how you feel about my photos, I put alot of hard work into them, but even if there are some photos you just don't like, feel free to tell me.. sometimes I look at a shot and think its awesome but after I get some feedback it helps me sway my decision on just how good it is or isnt.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Haha some of your pics are hilarious.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

nice pics. its funny....angry peace activists....doesn't sound right. Especially the pissed off guy.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Drew said:


> and seriously, if you have no comment about the actual content in the thread, get the f*ck out of it.
> 
> thank you to everyone who commented. I appreciate feedback and how you feel about my photos, I put alot of hard work into them, but even if there are some photos you just don't like, feel free to tell me.. sometimes I look at a shot and think its awesome but after I get some feedback it helps me sway my decision on just how good it is or isnt.
> 
> ...


First of all fuk you. Im not a little kid and you know nothing about me. Im not trying to correct anybodys point of view I was only stateing my opinion that WAS toward the content of the thread. The pictures were apart of the thread therfore Im not going anywere. And about the keeping stupid comments to myself.....what makes my comment stupid....because you say it is. FUk u. I didnt disrespect anyone so in return I should have not been disrespected.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

syrus410 said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > and seriously, if you have no comment about the actual content in the thread, get the f*ck out of it.
> ...


Oh, and I can see that your opinion has alot of deep thought put in it, too.

Your comment is stupid because it's not constructive by any means and is only going to start an argument, obviously.

Yeah, you did. You disrespected me by not reading and comprehending.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Syrus you must stop all this BS that comes out of your mouth not everybody has to be bush surporter such as yourself.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Very nice Drew. It's too bad that the overcast sky was in your way. It would have made for some nice shots (Jackson in particular) if there was a blue sky behind them.

Now you need to get a wide angle lens so you can capture large groups of people and really show the depth of the 100k.

Nice job! Those should make for a good grade.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Look at all those hippies....

JK, nice pics Drew.

After living with 2 hippies for a year I just cannot stand them anymore.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Drew said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


The







= trying to hold back saying something disrespectful.









Nice photos, they can be used from both sides of the line. Well done.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Good shots. I agree with the comment about getting a wide-angled lens. If you want to continue to shoot large group events like this one (protest, rally, concert, etc.) a wide-angle would definitely do you justice.

Why are a couple of the shots in b&w? Were you just trying something different? I normally like taking all my shots in colour and then converting them to b&w later on. You can always lose the colour, but you can't add it back.

I think your best shots were: 1, 4, 5... and of course the angry guy (both the the colour and b&w).

Shots like 14 however don't normally come out super nice, namely because of the angle. Works well on trees or monuments, but not so much with people.

Also when photographing a protest or demonstration, I generally like to mainly get shots of enraged, empassioned, etc. people or ones with large signs showing their affiliation. Random people who are wearing vague looks on their faces don't make for powerful images.

But over all. Definitely a good job!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Clay said:


> Now you need to get a wide angle lens so you can capture large groups of people and really show the depth of the 100k.
> 
> Nice job! Those should make for a good grade.
> [snapback]1207045[/snapback]​


I have some good shots of groups of people, I just havent been through all the pics yet. I was using the college's Nikon and a sigma 24-90 zoom. So I wasn't stuck with just my 50mm thankfully.

I won't be getting graded for these, but they will be published in the college paper.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

very good pix







. I do especially like the "blood for oil" pic, Why americans should have to die so we can get oil at a very cheep price is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Mettle said:


> Why are a couple of the shots in b&w? Were you just trying something different? I normally like taking all my shots in colour and then converting them to b&w later on. You can always lose the colour, but you can't add it back.
> [snapback]1207134[/snapback]​


I just think some look better b&w, and sometimes if a shot is blown out or too dark I think it's easier to work with if its b&w.

thanks for your comments


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Awesome pics Drew! And syrus, please chill out man, this thread is not about the subject of the pics, but the pics themselves. You got a nice future ahead of you in this field Drew if you keep it up!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

very nice pics. i do like the random black and white. the best part i like this the feeling that you are a person at the parade. i get the feeling of rally not just a feeling of seeing pics. i hope the college responds as well as us, if they don;t they have no idea what quality is.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

by the way the first pic is the best it catches the subject and her position with the flag.

great pic


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Drew, your pictures make me miss home







....Did that protest go from the mall all the way down what looks like Constitution Ave. I could've sworn I saw the Hoover Bldg, along with what looked like the Supreme Court...and a couple of other familiar bldgs.....

Great pictures, captured the emotion and the moment...however this picture made me mangry:








Whether or not he served, it makes me mangry that he could disgrace my uniform like that.....Grrrr


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Great pics Drew!

"The only Bush I trust is my own" is too damn funny.









A woman I work with went to this... 
Now I'm going to have to hear about it all freakin week


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

rbp75 said:


> very good pix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno if anyone has mentioned this yet but have you seen the price of gas/oil? The blood for oil slogan really makes no sense to me since oil is an all time high.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Whether or not he served, it makes me mangry that he could disgrace my uniform like that.....Grrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop disrespecting Drew with the comments like this.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

Fido said:


> ProdigalMarine said:
> 
> 
> > Whether or not he served, it makes me mangry that he could disgrace my uniform like that.....Grrrr
> ...


...I dont see how he disrepected Drew


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Drew, your pictures make me miss home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont remember how far it went, but it was FAR. The route was HUGE. It started at the elipse and when I was leaving to head to the Federal Triangle metro stop it was going FAR down constitution.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Fido said:


> ProdigalMarine said:
> 
> 
> > Whether or not he served, it makes me mangry that he could disgrace my uniform like that.....Grrrr
> ...


Shuddup Hippie!

as stated befor ein some other hrad, good shots man, you captured hose hippies good.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Fido said:


> ProdigalMarine said:
> 
> 
> > Whether or not he served, it makes me mangry that he could disgrace my uniform like that.....Grrrr
> ...


What the hell are you talking about? Where in the entire sentence did I make a note of disrespecting Drews pictures? I just stated that I didn't like the fact that he was disgracing my corps by wearing that uniform, to my knowledge he has YET to earn that right. In fact, if you READ my entire post, I actually praised Drews pictures because it reminded me of how much I miss home AND to make it easier for the "illiterate" jackass's who ALWAYS read what they want to see, I put a "cool photos" smilie.....so how about YOU quite disrespecting me by READING what I ACTUALLY wrote.

Sound off!

Drew...which college are you taking pictures for? GWU? Georgetown? American U? George Mason? Va Tech? .....


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

did you happen to take pics of the rally that countered this? it was the "support the troops" rally


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

diddye said:


> did you happen to take pics of the rally that countered this? it was the "support the troops" rally
> [snapback]1207546[/snapback]​


Come on man... WHY woudl the media ever cover that??


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

diddye said:


> did you happen to take pics of the rally that countered this? it was the "support the troops" rally
> [snapback]1207546[/snapback]​





Ex0dus said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > did you happen to take pics of the rally that countered this? it was the "support the troops" rally
> ...


I think both of you should stay the hell out of this topic.

Drew, why is the one guy wearing a uniform with the Nazi cross on it?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > did you happen to take pics of the rally that countered this? it was the "support the troops" rally
> ...


Just out of curiosity, why should they stay out of this? Cause they asked if he took pictures of the ''other'' group?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

diddye said:


> did you happen to take pics of the rally that countered this? it was the "support the troops" rally
> [snapback]1207546[/snapback]​


I didn't know there was a support the troops rally..



> Drew...which college are you taking pictures for? GWU? Georgetown? American U? George Mason? Va Tech? .....


I wish







Just a little community college near Baltimore.. hopefully I can get on the paper as a photog wherever I transfer, too.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> Drew, why is the one guy wearing a uniform with the Nazi cross on it?


where?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


Because I think we know where they are going with it, despite what they'll say.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Excellent pictures, Drew - they really capture the event nicely








What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Drew said:


> > Drew, why is the one guy wearing a uniform with the Nazi cross on it?
> 
> 
> where?
> [snapback]1207813[/snapback]​


i think hes talking about the marksmenship award on the guy giving

the peace sign


----------



## Somtaw (Jul 27, 2004)

Some marvellous shots, you did a well at capturing the energy of the event. The only comment I have is that they seem a little dark, but that's probably because of this monitor.









People with political comments: There is no "right" answer. Everyone has different viewpoints and the only way we'll ever get this whole life thing working proper is to come together. So relax.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Drew said:


> and this last one for now... :laugh:
> [snapback]1206771[/snapback]​


i wouldnt trust either of there bushs, they look like dirty hippy chicks..

looks like a hippie liberal douch rally, im not a fan of bush or the war in iraq but im also not a fan of protesting ti because at this point the best and only option is to finish the job at hand and leave when the time is right..

besides they can protest all they want it changes absolutely nothing..

the pictres are great though, its crazy that is nearly 35 - 40 years since the protests of vietnam but you look at teh black and whites and it would be hard to tell the differnce between then and now..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Somtaw said:


> Some marvellous shots, you did a well at capturing the energy of the event. The only comment I have is that they seem a little dark, but that's probably because of this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never.

From the images I seen, it concreted my position even better.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> looks like a hippie liberal douch rally, im not a fan of bush or the war in iraq but im also not a fan of protesting ti because at this point the best and only option is to finish the job at hand and leave when the time is right..
> 
> ..
> [snapback]1208066[/snapback]​


I couldn't agree more

Good pics though; there was a rally here in Seattle too this past weekend

ah it feels great to be the meat in the ultimate imbecile sandwich - douchebag hippie liberals protesting the war with Jesse Jackson and bible-thumping self-righteous republicans who think they are "conservatives" and that the invasion of Iraq has actually gone according to plan


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

btw, i asked about the counter rally b/c i heard there was one. I didn't mean anything political about it. You guys need to relax. I was just curious what those people looked like and any signs they were holding.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

*ProdigalMarine* - How are you man, are you back from Iraq?

/offtopic


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Somtaw said:


> Some marvellous shots, you did a well at capturing the energy of the event. The only comment I have is that they seem a little dark, but that's probably because of this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They may be dark.. I edited them on my laptop and will be fixing any I feel are off tomorrow when I go into work and am at a real monitor.. so it's probably not your monitor its a good chance they are dark.

thanks


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> Excellent pictures, Drew - they really capture the event nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Nikon D70 and Sigma 28-90mm lens. I really _hate_ alot about this camera, but I don't have a wide angle lens for my Canon yet.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

The picture darkness is weird. I have viewed these pictures at other forums where Drew has posted them and some are lighter while some are darker than what you see at this forum.

I think Drew took around 500 pictures? 
There are a TON of good ones that I feel are way better than the ones he posted.

On Saturday (the day Drew took the pictures) there was a miniscule counter rally far from the main rally. The police basically gave them one street corner and "fenced" it off with baracades and police.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Sorry to derail these great pix, but what did the protesters think they were gonna get out of this rally?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Awesome pics, and yeah, they look like dirty, smelly, no job, no use to humanity, loser hippies. Except for the two with the Trust their own bushes sign - they look like hot lipstick lesbians, I'd LOVE to sink it deep into those two at the same time, damn!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Andrew said:


> The picture darkness is weird. I have viewed these pictures at other forums where Drew has posted them and some are lighter while some are darker than what you see at this forum.
> 
> I think Drew took around 500 pictures?
> There are a TON of good ones that I feel are way better than the ones he posted.
> ...


Yeah I heard they had something like 500 people to 100,000


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> *ProdigalMarine* - How are you man, are you back from Iraq?
> 
> /offtopic


HAI!, Im doing great now that Im back home (not home-home, barracks home)








.......I see you have more traffic flowing through here, still living in NoVA?











> Sorry to derail these great pix, but what did the protesters think they were gonna get out of this rally?


A bumper sticker and a possible orgy with that Cindy-lady:nod:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent pictures, Drew - they really capture the event nicely
> ...










Thought you had a Canon d30 or something? didnt know your a Nikon User


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

they have got to start eating red meat


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Drew said:


> Somtaw said:
> 
> 
> > Some marvellous shots, you did a well at capturing the energy of the event. The only comment I have is that they seem a little dark, but that's probably because of this monitor.
> ...


Excellent pics, Drew! I love the compositions and facial expressions captured! They do look a tad dark though, and my monitor is very bright.

About the grey sky, it's a blessing and a curse at the same time. With a grey sky you don't have to worry about harsh shadows if you can't get close enough to use flash, but you do have to worry about overblown highlights if the sky is shown. I think you did a good job with it once they're lightened up a bit.

I have some pics of a horse show that I'm still working on that I have to post. They were taken on a cloudy day as well and capturing facial expressions was so much easier without those harsh shadows!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice girls i bet they dont even have BUSH LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

I took one when Bush was in Canada:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL... I see a "c*nt BUSH"... LOL


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I took one when Bush was in Canada:


That's a funny pic!

I cant believe this thread hasn't gotten out of control yet, so many people with strong opinions around here (Bush defenders and Bush haters). So far so good, nice pics Drew!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Puff said:


> those are great pics Drew. they capture the different aspects of the rally.
> 
> but i just have one thing to add...
> 
> ...


sickly vegans hahaha...yeah they do dont they. this is what you get when your raised without a solid father figure. good pics anyways drew


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

diddye said:


> nice pics. its funny....angry peace activists....doesn't sound right. Especially the pissed off guy.


Yea cool pics man. HAHHAAHHA angry aggressive peace activists. Exactly waht I was thinking.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nattereri2000 said:


> sickly vegans hahaha...yeah they do dont they. this is what you get when your raised without a solid father figure. good pics anyways drew


thats bullshit







i was raised with out a father and i love eating red meat and hate hippie douchbag vegans..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Gordeez said:


> Somtaw said:
> 
> 
> > Some marvellous shots, you did a well at capturing the energy of the event. The only comment I have is that they seem a little dark, but that's probably because of this monitor.
> ...


Excellent pics, Drew! I love the compositions and facial expressions captured! They do look a tad dark though, and my monitor is very bright.

About the grey sky, it's a blessing and a curse at the same time. With a grey sky you don't have to worry about harsh shadows if you can't get close enough to use flash, but you do have to worry about overblown highlights if the sky is shown. I think you did a good job with it once they're lightened up a bit.
[/quote]
Thanks









I'm going to try and brighten them up and edit some more tomorrow. I've been stupid busy.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > and this last one for now... :laugh:
> ...


Huh......I wonder why nobody jumped down this guys throat like they did mine when i stated my opinion about the rally and not the pics?..........No offense to you nismo.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> Huh......I wonder why nobody jumped down this guys throat like they did mine when i stated my opinion about the rally and not the pics?..........No offense to you nismo.


...thats easy, its because he isn't a black man that hates on white people who make a decent living and drives around in a 4x4 with super giant wheels, shooting off his sawed-off-pump-action shotgun, spitting tobacco into every pot he sees, while his buddies wash thier limos underneath their trailer home car parks.


----------

